# Good Antihistamine - Cat Allergies



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello,

I suffer very bad with cat allergies (5 on a RAST) and with Tiddles I could take preventative measures to stop me from suffering badly (keeping her off the bed) and I also eventually got used to her.

With Bella being a kitten and wanting to run everywhere she likes to run on the bed and sleep on the bed and it's generally very hard to instill right from wrong to her.

I'm currently taking Clarityn (one per day) and it works good some days an then mildly the other. Last night was AWFUL because she was really active and I ended up taking my reliever twice (even though I've been told over and over I am not asthmatic!)

I used to be on Neoclarityn a long time ago but need to get to see a Doctor. Does anyone have any good antihistamines that work well with cat allergies until I get used to Bella?

Thanks,

Sarah.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I use Beaconese nasal spray once a day. I do suffer from hayfever and then I have to take tablets also but right now just the nasal spray. Good luck with your allegy


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

I was given some Piriton which is rough as hell for sedation (especially in me!) but eliminates 95% of my cat allergy for me, so by 1050pm last night I'd practically passed out and had the added advantage that kitty play didn't wake me up in the night!!!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

The nasal spray doesn`t make me tired. The good thing is, it de-sensitises your nasal passages which stops runny nose but I am still able to smell things


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiya,

I work in a pharmacy and the most recent nasal sprays to be made available to buy at pharmacies are called Rhinolast and Nasacort (these have both been available on prescription for a while but are now available to buy from pharmacies only)

Hope that helps


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

MummyCat said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I work in a pharmacy and the most recent nasal sprays to be made available to buy at pharmacies are called Rhinolast and Nasacort (these have both been available on prescription for a while but are now available to buy from pharmacies only)
> 
> Hope that helps


I have not tried Nasacort but my nose wouldn`t dry up using Rhinolast


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 23, 2011)

The allergic person should stay away from the litter box, and should always wear a mask and gloves when brushing the cats coat. Cat allergies can often be controlled with prescription medications. Antihistamines (I used Beconase aqueous nasal spray) and decongestants may provide allergy relief.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I take loratadine (Tesco's own) which is the only one that really works for me. We also use Petal Cleanse on the kittens once a week. My reactions to our kittens are really mild though, which may or may not be down to the fact that they are Siberians... but loratadine works well for me with other people's cats too.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

I think how effective different antihistamines are varies from person to person. The only thing that really works for me is Piriton, which is a pain because I can't get it in Spain, and have to have it sent over from the UK. I don't have any problems with drowsiness with them unless I take 2 together, which I do sometimes at night if I'm suffering badly with allergies.


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread has come alive again .

OK. An update. Yeah, I was on prescription antihistamines for ages, but they just don't seem to work. As I say I've been given Piriton and it works like a dream for me. I tried Beaconese nasal spray as well and this helps a lot.

Anyway, I'm gradually taking less and less of both .. It's taken me a month but my body has adapted to her very well just lately.. Good news all around . Though I do know this means it doesn't make me "immune" to her, just a lot less likely to feel like absolute poop all the time.


----------

